# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Please help me with my hairloss foam or liquid dilemma  :(

## ohwell

I have been thinning on the top of my head for the past 4 years now and have also began to recede during the past year and half.

I originally used Regaine extra strength in Sep 2010 and actually got really good results. I carried on using this until summer 2011.

I then stopped using any products which I regret know and used some regaine foam from around September/October untill January 2012. My hair continued to thin and in February earlier this year I went through a massive shedding phase which brought me down a lot.

I purchased some regaine solution again which I used religiously but then encountered severe dandruff and dermatitis on my scalp in the summer this year and I had no choice but to discontinue the solution. I was prescribed some Nozaril shampoo but I honestly don't think this has helped me?

I have been applying regaine foam for the past 5 weeks now and I feel as if I have not made any progress at all, and I am thinking of moving back to the solution.
I like to keep my hair >1 inch long but the scalp is very visible now and is knocking me down and my confidence.

I would really like advice on a) should I continue using the foam? I have noticed I am losing a much less quantity of hair but no regrowth at all. b) should I move to the solution as I have had success before?
I know the foam doesn't contain the carrier which is the route problem for the dandruff and dermatitis but I do not know how effective it actually is?

I do not want to use any other medication at all I am only 25 and I am not prepared to risk any side effects at all whatever the possible gains that can be had. I am currently also taking multivitamins and saw palmetto extract.

I appreciate your help

Many thanks

----------


## Tracy C

It takes between four and six months before you will know if Rogaine is working for you.  It takes much longer before you will know how well it is working for you - about 12 to 18 months.

Personally, I like the foam better but I use both the foam and the liquid.  I use the foam in the morning because it is stealthy and the liquid in the evening because it is less expensive.

It would be a good idea to wash your hair once a week with Nizoral.  Nizoral should get the dandruff under control and it will help treat your hair loss.  It would also be a good idea to switch out your regular shampoo and conditioner for sulfate free shampoo and conditioner.

If you are going to use Saw Palmetto, it is best to use a good quality Saw Palmetto complex rather than straight Saw Palmetto or an extract.  You can find a good quality Saw Palmetto complex in the vitamin and supplements isle.

----------

